# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti protestant >  Burra, duajini gratë tuaja

## daniel00

Dashuria e vertete qe shenjteron bashkeshortin/en   :buzeqeshje: 

Keto vargje te komentuara me qartesi dhe vetedije nga John MacArthur






Efesianëve

http://albkristian.com/bibla_shqip/b49c005.htm


Kapitulli 5


21

nënshtrohuni njëri-tjetrit në druajtjen e Krishtit!

22

Ju, gratë, nënshtrohuni burrave tuaj porsi Zotit,

23

sepse burri është kreu i gruas, sikurse edhe Krishti është kreu i kishës, dhe ai vetë është Shpëtimtari i trupit.

24

Ashtu si kisha i është nënshtruar Krishtit, kështu gratë duhet t`i nënshtrohen burrave të tyre në çdo gjë.

25

Ju, burra, t`i doni gratë tuaja, sikurse edhe Krishti ka dashur kishën dhe e ka dhënë veten e vet për të,

26

që ta shenjtërojë, pasi e pastroi me larjen e ujit me anë të fjalës,

27

që ta nxjerrë atë përpara vetes të lavdishme, pa njolla a rrudha a ndonjë gjë të ti-llë, por që të jetë e shenjtë dhe e paqortueshme.

28

Kështu burrat duhet t`i duan gratë e veta porsi trupat e tyre; kush do gruan e vet do vetveten.

29

Sepse askush nuk urreu mishin e vet, por e ushqen dhe kujdeset me butësi për të, sikurse edhe Zoti bën me kishën,

30

sepse ne jemi gjymtyrë të trupit të tij, të mishit të tij dhe të kockave të tij.

31

``Prandaj njeriu do të lërë babanë e vet dhe nënën e vet dhe do të bashkohet me gruan e vet, dhe të dy do të bëhen një mish i vetëm``.

32

Ky mister është i madh; tani unë e them në lidhjen me Krishtin dhe me kishën.

33

Por secili nga ju kështu ta dojë gruan e vet sikurse e do veten e vet; dhe po kështu gruaja ta respektojë burrin.
__________________

----------


## xfiles

You don't say :O!!!!

na falni per batuten po une e dija se burri duhej te mos e donte gruan, per çudi duhet ta doje...

----------


## daniel00

Ja Xfiles , kur lexon shpejt e shpejt , cfare lloj replike jep  :buzeqeshje: 

Lexoje edhe nje here kete varg tani se cfare lloj dashurie kerkohet : 

25

_Ju, burra, t`i doni gratë tuaja, sikurse edhe Krishti ka dashur kishën dhe_ *e ka dhënë veten e vet për të,*

Pra sa burra duan grate e tyre aq sa te sakrifikojne gjithçka per ato deri edhe jeten ? 


Temen e hapa aq me teper prej krizes se identiteti dhe krizes se vlerave shpirterore qe shohim sot kudo , une flas per cfare dalloj , se sa keq sillen e ndjehen gjithsekush ne nje marrezi te verber . 




Ky varg tjeter 

28

_Kështu burrat duhet t`i duan gratë e veta porsi trupat e tyre_; *kush do gruan e vet do vetveten.*


E kush valle e thote kete ?! Gjithsecili mendon per kenaqsite e veta dhe shpesh kur i prishen qefet njerit apo tjetrit mbajne qendrime deri ne fund sa te kenaqet egoizmi i secilit .

 Por sa pak e kuptojne permasen e lidhjes se dashurise qe sjell martesen , e cila eshte nje bashkim kaq perfekt i dy njerezve fare te veçante nga njeri tjetri ne fillim . 

Une vetem ne Bibel e gjej nje mesazh te tille kaq te shenjte per jeten qe bejme . 

Ndaj kam vene edhe video sepse me ben te kuptoj shume ai njeri qe flet me shume urtesi duke folur te verteten siç e besoj .  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## xfiles

Kuptoj kuptoj, 
dhe eshte plotesisht e vertete, 
doja te beja pak humor se realisht keto vlera elementare duhet te jene dhe jane pjese e cdo njeriu qe ne lindje, nuk duhet te ishte nevoja qe te na i mesonte nje fe e caktuar.

----------


## Peniel

> Kuptoj kuptoj, dhe eshte plotesisht e vertete, doja te beja pak humor se realisht keto vlera elementare duhet te jene dhe jane pjese e cdo njeriu qe ne lindje, nuk duhet te ishte nevoja qe te na i mesonte nje fe e caktuar.



Në këtë pikë nuk besoj se problemi kryesor është nëse këto gjëra i mëson një fe apo dikush tjetër por nëse këto vlera që ti përmend ekzistojnë apo jo në realitet. Të gjithë jemi dëshmitarë të asaj çfarë ndodh në botë sot duke përfshirë edhe Shqipërinë. Jemi duke parë me sytë tanë dhe duke dëgjuar me veshët tanë humbjen e vlerave morale brenda një familje dhe si pasojë shkatërrimin e saj. Perëndia në Fjalën e Tij është duke theksuar pikërisht atë çfarë nuk ekziston ose më saktë i mungon njeriut në marrëdhënien martesore: dashuria. 

Më lejoni të risjell një pjesë shumë të njohur nga Shkrimi që flet për dashurinë:

1 e Korintasve kapitulli 13:

 1 Po të flisja gjuhët e njerëzve dhe të engjëjve, dhe të mos kisha dashuri, do të bëhesha si një bronz që kumbon ose si cimbali që tingëllon.
2 Edhe sikur të kisha dhuntinë e profecisë, edhe të dija të gjitha misteret dhe mbarë shkencën dhe të kisha gjithë besimin sa të luaja nga vendi malet, por të mos kisha dashuri, nuk jam asgjë.
3 Edhe sikur të ndaja gjithë pasuritë e mia për të ushqyer të varfërit dhe ta jepja trupin tim që të digjej, e të mos kisha dashuri, nuk do të më vlente asgjë!
4 Dashuria është e durueshme; plot mirësi; dashuria nuk ka smirë, nuk vë në dukje, nuk krekoset,
5 nuk sillet në mënyrë të pahijshme, nuk kërkon të sajat, nuk pezmatohet, nuk dyshon për keq;
6 nuk gëzohet për padrejtësinë, por gëzohet me të vërtetën,
7 i duron të gjitha, i beson të gjitha, i shpreson të gjitha, i mban çdo gjë.
8 Dashuria nuk ligshtohet kurrë; por profecitë shfuqizohen, gjuhët pushojnë dhe njohuria do të shfuqizohet,
9 sepse ne njohim pjesërisht dhe profetizojmë pjesërisht.
10 Por, kur të vijë përsosmëria, atëherë ajo që është e pjesshme do të shfuqizohet.
11 Kur isha fëmijë, flisja si fëmijë, mendoja si fëmijë, arsyetoja si fëmijë; kur u bëra burrë, i flaka gjërat fëminore.
12 Tani në fakt, ne shohim si në pasqyrë, në mënyrë të errët, por atëherë do të shohim faqe për faqe; tashti njoh pjesërisht, kurse atëherë do të njoh thellë ashtu sikurse njihem.
13 Tani, pra, këto tri gjëra mbeten: besimi, shpresa dhe dashuria; por më e madhja nga këto është dashuria.


Faleminderit për temën daniel00.


Nën Hirin e Tij,

ns

----------


## irfancana

Gruaja është thelb i njerëzimit dhe pa të s'do t'kishte kuptim jeta.Apel i dashurisë ndaj grave,shërben njëkohësisht edhe si apel ndaj gjithë njerëzimit,bile ashtu unë e kuptoj.

----------


## V.I.P Member

> Ju, gratë, nënshtrohuni burrave tuaj porsi Zotit,
> 
> 23
> 
> sepse burri është kreu i gruas, sikurse edhe Krishti është kreu i kishës, dhe ai vetë është Shpëtimtari i trupit.
> 
> 24
> 
> Ashtu si kisha i është nënshtruar Krishtit, kështu gratë duhet t`i nënshtrohen burrave të tyre në çdo gjë.
> ...


Maskilizem i papare

Pse duhet nenshtrimi ndaj burrave nderkohe qe ata mund te bien dakord  ? E keni kaluar ndonjeher pragun e civilizimit apo vazhdoni me skllaverimin e grave ?

----------


## MI CORAZON

> Maskilizem i papare
> 
> *Pse duhet nenshtrimi ndaj burrave nderkohe qe ata mund te bien dakord*  ? E keni kaluar ndonjeher pragun e civilizimit apo vazhdoni me skllaverimin e grave ?


Burrat bien dakort????  Ku? Kur? Cilet?  :buzeqeshje: 
Sa per nenshtrimin edhe ai eshte nje opsion. Mbase i fundit.

----------


## daniel00

> Maskilizem i papare
> 
> Pse duhet nenshtrimi ndaj burrave nderkohe qe ata mund te bien dakord  ? E keni kaluar ndonjeher pragun e civilizimit apo vazhdoni me skllaverimin e grave ?



Skllav me sa duket qenke , pse nuk e citove vargun e pare qe kam sjelle ? 

Apo s'te pelqeu per qellimin tend qe kishe per te shkruar shpifje dhe ofendime ?


 Efesianëve

http://albkristian.com/bibla_shqip/b49c005.htm


Kapitulli 5


21

nënshtrohuni njëri-tjetrit në druajtjen e Krishtit!



_dhe gjithashtu mbyllet me kete varg per hipokritet e verber ._ 


33

Por secili nga ju kështu ta dojë gruan e vet sikurse e do veten e vet; dhe po kështu gruaja ta respektojë burrin.

----------


## prishtina75

Po si mos ti duam grat tona ateher cilat me i dashte te kojshive a, haha

----------


## Tipiku

JU LUTEM ,KUSHTOJINI VETEM 3- MINUTA LEXIM...FLM!

Kur shkova ate nate ne shtepi, gruaja ime me sherbeu darken. I kapa doren dhe i thashe se kisha dicka per t'i thene.Ajo u ul ne karrike dhe filloi te hante qetesisht. Veshtrova dhembje ne syte e saj. Nuk dija si te hapja gojen serish por duhet t'ia thoja te qe kisha ne mendje.
"-Dua divorcin" i thashe. Ajo nuk u duk e shqetesuar, dhe m'u pergjigj butesisht "-Pse?"
Iu shmanga pyetjes se saj. Kjo e beri te nervozohej. Hodhi lugen qe mbante ne dore dhe uleriti "-Ti nuk je burre"
Ate nate nuk i folem njeri tjetrit. Ajo po qante, donte te dinte c'kishte ndodhur me martesen tone. Dhe pergjigja ishte se zemra ime i perkiste dikujt tjeter, ia kisha dhene te dashures dhe per gruan ndjeja vec meshire.
Me nje ndjenje faji hartova nje marrevshje ku i lashe gruas shtepine tone, makinen dhe 30% te aksioneve te kompanise. Ajo e lexoi dhe e grisi ne qindra copeza. Njeriu qe kisha ndare 10 vjet me te,tani ishte kthyer ne nje e huaj. Me erdhi keq per kohen e saj te humbur dhe energjite e shpenzuara kot por nuk mund ta ktheja mbrapa qe qe kisha thene, doja te dashuren tashme. Filloi te qante me te madhe, dicka qe e prisja. Ta shihja te qante ishte si nje lloj lehtesimi per mua, duke qene se ideja e divorcit me kishte torturuar per jave me rradhe. Diten tjeter shkova ne shtepi shume vone dhe e pashe te shkruante dicka. Nuk e pyeta dhe shkova te flija pas nje dite te ngarkuar ne pune dhe me te dashuren. Ne mengjes me dha marreveshjen e saj te divorcit, nuk donte asgje prej meje pervecse nje muaj vemendje. Kerkoi qe ne ate muaj te perpiqeshim te benim nje jete normale dhe arsyeja e saj ishte shume e thjeshte:djali yne kishte provime ate muaj dhe nuk donte qe divorci yne te ndikonte tek ai. Kjo ishte e pranueshme per mua, por ajo kerkoi edhe dicka me shume. Donte ta ngrija ne krahe cdo mengjes nga krevati deri tek dhima e ndenjies ashtu sic kishim bere ne ditet e para te marteses sone. Mendova se ajo po cmendej, gjithsesi pranova. Kur ia tregova kete te dashures, filloi te qeshte me te madhe dhe iu duk absurde. Une dhe gruaja ime nuk kishim pasur kontakte fizike per nje kohe te gjate.
Kur e ngrita ne krahe diten e pare, djali yne erdhi mbrapa nesh dhe bertiti i lumtur -"Babi po ngre mamin ne krahe"
U ndjeva shume ne faj ne ato momente. Eca me te ne krahe per rreth 10 metra. Ajo me tha me ze te ulet"Mos i trego djalit tone per divorcin" . Serish vura re dhembje ne syte e saj. Diten e dyte ishte e lehte per ne. Ajo u mbeshtet ne gjoksin tim dhe munda te ndjeja parfumin e saj. Kisha kohe qe nuk e shihja me si femer. Vura re se nuk ishte me e re, floket i ishin bere gri dhe rrudhat i ishin shtuar. U ndjeva keq per ate cka i kisha bere. Ne diten e katert kur e ngrita serish ne krahe ndjeva njefare intimiteti te rikthehej. Ne ditet ne vazhdim filloi te rritej edhe me shume. Nje mengjes ajo po kerkonte cte vishte, por ne te gjitha rrobat i rrinin me te medha. Ne ate moment vura re sesa ishte dobesuar, ja pra pse e ngrija aq lehtesisht ne krahe. Ndjeva dhembje ne shpirt, ajo kishte mbledhur kaq shume vuajtje dhe lot ne zemren e saj. Pa vetedije iu afrova dhe i perkedhela floket. Ne ate moment vjen djali dhe thote " Babi eshte koha te ngresh mamin ne krahe". Kjo ishte bere tashme si pjese e jetes se tij. E ngrita serish, ajo me hodhi duart rreth qafes dhe cuditerisht u ndjeva si ne diten e pare te marteses. Diten e fundit te " marreveshjes" kur e ngrita serish ne krahe, nuk doja ta leshoja me.
Me pas shkova te takoja te dashuren.
"Nuk dua te divorcohem me " - i thashe. Me pa, me vuri doren ne balle e me tha mos kisha temperature e ndaj flisja percart.
"- E degjove mire c'te thashe, nuk dua te divorcohem me". Me dha nje shpulle dhe perplasi deren e iku. Martesa ime ishte bere e merzitshme sepse une nuk kisha vleresuar me gjerat e vogla, jo sepse dashuria nuk ishte me. Shkova ne nje dyqan me lule dhe prosita nje buqete, ku ne nje shenim shkruajta " Do te te ngre ne krahe derisa vdekja te na ndaje". Vrapova ne shtepi me lulet ne dore dhe me buzeqeshje ne fytyre. Ngjita shkallet dhe ne krevat gjej gruan time ne shtrat....te vdekur....
Ajo kishte luftuar me kancerin per muaj me rradhe dhe une isha shume i zene me te dashuren , per ta vene re. Ajo e dinte qe do te vdiste shpejt , por donte qe ne syte e djalit tone une te mbetesha nje bashkshort i mrekullueshem...
Vleresojini gjerat, perpara se ti humbisni, sepse atehere do te jete shume vone per t'i kthyer pas.


Ja pse duhet ti duam Grate.

----------


## daniel00

> Me erdhi keq per kohen e saj te humbur dhe energjite e shpenzuara kot por nuk mund ta ktheja mbrapa qe qe kisha thene, doja te dashuren tashme.


Ishte me e re per shtrat e dashura ? 




> ... Kisha kohe qe nuk e shihja me si femer. Vura re se nuk ishte me e re, floket i ishin bere gri dhe rrudhat i ishin shtuar. U ndjeva keq per ate cka i kisha bere.


Po si e paske pare , si buall ? 




> Shkova ne nje dyqan me lule dhe prosita nje buqete, ku ne nje shenim shkruajta " Do te te ngre ne krahe derisa vdekja te na ndaje".


Ha ha mallengjim me syte e perlotur  :uahaha: 



Histori e sajuar qe e kam lexuar , si ato historite pa autor me nje skenar te dhimbshem qe te kerkojne nga nje lot me perfundime makabre . 

Gjithesesi rendesia eshte tek mesazhi , por nuk mund te le pa permendur disa pasazhe qe jane fjale kyçe , sepse njerezit nuk jane kukulla por jane te vetedijshem ne ndergjegjien e tyre gjithmone se cfare po bejne megjithese mund te jene te verber per te pare perfundimin .

 Erresira e gjykimit eshte erresire e mendjes, erresire e shikimit .

Njeriu qe ka nje bote shpirterore s'mund te tradhetoje pa paraqitur me pare pakenaqesite e tij , pa u perballur . E si mund te jete kjo sajese llogjike ? 

_Njeriu qe kisha ndare 10 vjet me te,tani ishte kthyer ne nje e huaj._

Ky lloj fataliteti qe tregon ky person nuk mund te ndodhe si ndonje fakt i pashmangshem per te cilin nuk ke cfare ben . 

Pasi eshte vete zemra e njeriut qe zgjedh se ke te doje dhe per cfare arsye ta doje . 

Kur njeriu i fshihet vetvetes dhe nuk eshte i moralshem , atehere s'ka mbetur me qenie njerezore tek ai , vetem sa do shkoje nga nje mekat ne tjetrin , nga nje deshperim e nga nje hidherim ne tjetrin . 

Asgje qe fantazon me ane te tradhetise dhe kurverise nuk sjell paqe ne shpirt e aq me pak dashurine apo qetesine . Eshte degjenerim te flitet per dashuri kurveruese kur ke bashkeshorten perballe dite per dite . Problemet dhe pakenaqsite zgjidhen prej vullnetit , ama mekati sjell veç shkaterrim dhe vdekje shpirterore . 

Une kete teme e hapa jo vetem ndaj njerezve qe ne lidhje me nje femer duan veç ta kene ne shtrat , e hapa edhe per ata meshkuj shembullor qe krekosen sikur kjo teme eshte e kote e nga ana tjeter edhe pse me dike ne jete , s'do e humbnin rastin per ta tradhetuar nese do kishin mundesine . Dhe te tille ka plot , menyra si flasin , me hipokrizi e dy fytyra . Koha i tregon te gjitha dhe do e shihni sa e kote eshte kjo teme ne lidhje me brezin qe po jetojme .

----------


## Peniel

> JU LUTEM ,KUSHTOJINI VETEM 3- MINUTA LEXIM...FLM!
> 
> Kur shkova ate nate ne shtepi, gruaja ime me sherbeu darken. I kapa doren dhe i thashe se kisha dicka per t'i thene.Ajo u ul ne karrike dhe filloi te hante qetesisht. Veshtrova dhembje ne syte e saj. Nuk dija si te hapja gojen serish por duhet t'ia thoja te qe kisha ne mendje.
> "-Dua divorcin" i thashe. Ajo nuk u duk e shqetesuar, dhe m'u pergjigj butesisht "-Pse?"
> Iu shmanga pyetjes se saj. Kjo e beri te nervozohej. Hodhi lugen qe mbante ne dore dhe uleriti "-Ti nuk je burre"
> Ate nate nuk i folem njeri tjetrit. Ajo po qante, donte te dinte c'kishte ndodhur me martesen tone. Dhe pergjigja ishte se zemra ime i perkiste dikujt tjeter, ia kisha dhene te dashures dhe per gruan ndjeja vec meshire.
> Me nje ndjenje faji hartova nje marrevshje ku i lashe gruas shtepine tone, makinen dhe 30% te aksioneve te kompanise. Ajo e lexoi dhe e grisi ne qindra copeza. Njeriu qe kisha ndare 10 vjet me te,tani ishte kthyer ne nje e huaj. Me erdhi keq per kohen e saj te humbur dhe energjite e shpenzuara kot por nuk mund ta ktheja mbrapa qe qe kisha thene, doja te dashuren tashme. Filloi te qante me te madhe, dicka qe e prisja. Ta shihja te qante ishte si nje lloj lehtesimi per mua, duke qene se ideja e divorcit me kishte torturuar per jave me rradhe. Diten tjeter shkova ne shtepi shume vone dhe e pashe te shkruante dicka. Nuk e pyeta dhe shkova te flija pas nje dite te ngarkuar ne pune dhe me te dashuren. Ne mengjes me dha marreveshjen e saj te divorcit, nuk donte asgje prej meje pervecse nje muaj vemendje. Kerkoi qe ne ate muaj te perpiqeshim te benim nje jete normale dhe arsyeja e saj ishte shume e thjeshte:djali yne kishte provime ate muaj dhe nuk donte qe divorci yne te ndikonte tek ai. Kjo ishte e pranueshme per mua, por ajo kerkoi edhe dicka me shume. Donte ta ngrija ne krahe cdo mengjes nga krevati deri tek dhima e ndenjies ashtu sic kishim bere ne ditet e para te marteses sone. Mendova se ajo po cmendej, gjithsesi pranova. Kur ia tregova kete te dashures, filloi te qeshte me te madhe dhe iu duk absurde. Une dhe gruaja ime nuk kishim pasur kontakte fizike per nje kohe te gjate.
> Kur e ngrita ne krahe diten e pare, djali yne erdhi mbrapa nesh dhe bertiti i lumtur -"Babi po ngre mamin ne krahe"
> U ndjeva shume ne faj ne ato momente. Eca me te ne krahe per rreth 10 metra. Ajo me tha me ze te ulet"Mos i trego djalit tone per divorcin" . Serish vura re dhembje ne syte e saj. Diten e dyte ishte e lehte per ne. Ajo u mbeshtet ne gjoksin tim dhe munda te ndjeja parfumin e saj. Kisha kohe qe nuk e shihja me si femer. Vura re se nuk ishte me e re, floket i ishin bere gri dhe rrudhat i ishin shtuar. U ndjeva keq per ate cka i kisha bere. Ne diten e katert kur e ngrita serish ne krahe ndjeva njefare intimiteti te rikthehej. Ne ditet ne vazhdim filloi te rritej edhe me shume. Nje mengjes ajo po kerkonte cte vishte, por ne te gjitha rrobat i rrinin me te medha. Ne ate moment vura re sesa ishte dobesuar, ja pra pse e ngrija aq lehtesisht ne krahe. Ndjeva dhembje ne shpirt, ajo kishte mbledhur kaq shume vuajtje dhe lot ne zemren e saj. Pa vetedije iu afrova dhe i perkedhela floket. Ne ate moment vjen djali dhe thote " Babi eshte koha te ngresh mamin ne krahe". Kjo ishte bere tashme si pjese e jetes se tij. E ngrita serish, ajo me hodhi duart rreth qafes dhe cuditerisht u ndjeva si ne diten e pare te marteses. Diten e fundit te " marreveshjes" kur e ngrita serish ne krahe, nuk doja ta leshoja me.
> ...



Kjo mund të jetë një histori e sajuar ose e vërtetë por kjo ka pak rëndësi. Pak a shumë e njëjta gjë ndodh në gjithë botën. Realiteti i hidhur për njerëzit që kërkojnë të gjejnë lumturinë larg Atij që dhuron dashurinë e vërtetë, Jezu Krishtit. Tek postimi im i mësipërm, kam sjellë dashurinë e shprehur nëpërmjet penës së Palit të frymëzuar prej Frymës së Shenjtë. Dashuria që jeton në zemrën e çdo të krishteri të vërtetë. I vetmi që mund të mbajë ndezur zjarrin e dashurisë, që mund të mbajë të gjallë dhe të lidhur me dashuri deri në fund një martesë, që mund të dhurojë lumturinë e vërtetë në jetën bashkëshortore, është Jezu Krishti.

Provoni të fusni Krishtin në jetën tuaj, në çdo aspekt të jetës suaj dhe nuk do të zhgënjeheni kurrë prej Tij.

Nën Hirin e Tij, 

ns

----------


## ilia spiro

> Dashuria e vertete qe shenjteron bashkeshortin/en  
> 
> Keto vargje te komentuara me qartesi dhe vetedije nga John MacArthur
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XToVaeMMyG4
> 
> 
> 
> Efesianëve
> ...



Sigurisht qe dashuria eshte kryesorja ne martese....por, a plotesohet sot nga grate sa me poshte:




> Ju, gratë, nënshtrohuni burrave tuaj porsi Zotit,
> 
> 23
> 
> sepse burri është kreu i gruas, sikurse edhe Krishti është kreu i kishës, dhe ai vetë është Shpëtimtari i trupit.
> 
> 24
> 
> Ashtu si kisha i është nënshtruar Krishtit, kështu gratë duhet t`i nënshtrohen burrave të tyre në çdo gjë.


Nese nuk plotesohet kjo me siper as dashuria pastaj nuk funksionon...pra keni perzgjedhur nje citat nga Shkrimi i Shenjte dhe keni lene pjesen tjeter..
nuk i thone herezi kesaj?? me falni he..

thuaje kete fraze sot ne perendim por edhe ne Shqiperi, po nuk te quajten anadollak....
nese doni te trajtoni martesen trajtoni gjithcka permban Shkrimi i Shenjte dhe c`na mesojne Eterit e Kishes..
dhe mos u drejtoni vetem tek njera pale, pasi ne martese nuk jane me dy "por nje mish i vetem", s`besoj te m`a kundershtoni kete..

----------


## Peniel

> Sigurisht qe dashuria eshte kryesorja ne martese....por, a plotesohet sot nga grate sa me poshte:
> 
> 
> 
> Nese nuk plotesohet kjo me siper as dashuria pastaj nuk funksionon...pra keni perzgjedhur nje citat nga Shkrimi i Shenjte dhe keni lene pjesen tjeter..
> nuk i thone herezi kesaj?? me falni he..
> 
> thuaje kete fraze sot ne perendim por edhe ne Shqiperi, po nuk te quajten anadollak....
> nese doni te trajtoni martesen trajtoni gjithcka permban Shkrimi i Shenjte dhe c`na mesojne Eterit e Kishes..
> dhe mos u drejtoni vetem tek njera pale, pasi ne martese nuk jane me dy "por nje mish i vetem", s`besoj te m`a kundershtoni kete..



Bën mirë të rilexosh temën përsëri nga e para të kuptosh se çfarë shkruhet në të. Tema trajton dhe një aspekt tjetër të rëndësishëm të martesës dhe është sqaruar që në fillim të saj. Atë çfarë mëson Ati i vetëm i Kishës, Ati i Jezu Krishtit në Fjalën e Tij është shumë e qartë për të gjithë të krishterët e vërtetë. Atë çfarë mësuan shërbëtorët e Tij (sipas jush etërit e kishës dhe nëse kanë qenë shërbëtorë të Tij), respektohet deri në masën e duhur por nuk është mbi Fjalën. Tek komuniteti ortodoks mund ta zgjerosh si temë sa të duash dhe si të duash. Këtu, aktualisht parapëlqejmë të ngelemi në këtë aspekt: Në dashurinë midis burrit dhe gruas. Gjithë të mirat.


Nën Hirin e Tij,

ns

----------


## loneeagle

Tema eshte shume e bukur por per disa marrin vetem nje pjese edhe e analizojne sipas deshires vet. E them me plot bindje qe dy njerez qe besojne ne zot, duan edhe respektojne njeri-tjetrin e mbajne nje lidhje te forte. Sigurisht me shume pune, asgje nuk vjen lehte. Cfare vjen lehte shkon lehte thone.

----------


## fisniku-student

> 22
> 
> Ju, gratë, nënshtrohuni burrave tuaj *porsi* Zotit,


Me falni, se vetem hyra per shkurt dhe e shikova kete teme se me zgjoi kurreshtjen.

Sipas ketij vargu qe e bera quote, tek te krishteret sipas bibles per gruan sikur Zoti sikur Burri e meritojn te njejtin nenshtrim (admirim, adhurim etj)?

A nuk eshte kjo nje mega kontradite? Me intereson te dij se ne fen tuaj a ka rregulla dhe parime qe nese i tejkalon ato del prej feje?

Ne islam po e besove nje lloj rivaliteti ne adhurim qe i behet Zotit sikur ne rastin e till qe keni ju, ateher ke per te dalur prej feje ashtu sikur shigjeta prej harkut. Sepse po i bere rival Zotit ne adhurim sikur rasti i burrit ne krahasim me Zotin kjo nuk eshte monoteizem por duoizem.

Me falni per nderhyrjen sepse e di qe sme takon kjo nderhyrje, mirpo merreni si pyetje kurreshtare e imja.

----------


## Gregu

Vargu nuk po flet per adhurim, por per nenshtrim.
Pyetja eshte? A mund ta kuptoj dallimin nje injorant?

----------


## skender76

> JU LUTEM ,KUSHTOJINI VETEM 3- MINUTA LEXIM...FLM!
> 
> Kur shkova ate nate ne shtepi, gruaja ime me sherbeu darken. I kapa doren dhe i thashe se kisha dicka per t'i thene.Ajo u ul ne karrike dhe filloi te hante qetesisht. Veshtrova dhembje ne syte e saj. Nuk dija si te hapja gojen serish por duhet t'ia thoja te qe kisha ne mendje.
> "-Dua divorcin" i thashe. Ajo nuk u duk e shqetesuar, dhe m'u pergjigj butesisht "-Pse?"
> Iu shmanga pyetjes se saj. Kjo e beri te nervozohej. Hodhi lugen qe mbante ne dore dhe uleriti "-Ti nuk je burre"
> Ate nate nuk i folem njeri tjetrit. Ajo po qante, donte te dinte c'kishte ndodhur me martesen tone. Dhe pergjigja ishte se zemra ime i perkiste dikujt tjeter, ia kisha dhene te dashures dhe per gruan ndjeja vec meshire.
> Me nje ndjenje faji hartova nje marrevshje ku i lashe gruas shtepine tone, makinen dhe 30% te aksioneve te kompanise. Ajo e lexoi dhe e grisi ne qindra copeza. Njeriu qe kisha ndare 10 vjet me te,tani ishte kthyer ne nje e huaj. Me erdhi keq per kohen e saj te humbur dhe energjite e shpenzuara kot por nuk mund ta ktheja mbrapa qe qe kisha thene, doja te dashuren tashme. Filloi te qante me te madhe, dicka qe e prisja. Ta shihja te qante ishte si nje lloj lehtesimi per mua, duke qene se ideja e divorcit me kishte torturuar per jave me rradhe. Diten tjeter shkova ne shtepi shume vone dhe e pashe te shkruante dicka. Nuk e pyeta dhe shkova te flija pas nje dite te ngarkuar ne pune dhe me te dashuren. Ne mengjes me dha marreveshjen e saj te divorcit, nuk donte asgje prej meje pervecse nje muaj vemendje. Kerkoi qe ne ate muaj te perpiqeshim te benim nje jete normale dhe arsyeja e saj ishte shume e thjeshte:djali yne kishte provime ate muaj dhe nuk donte qe divorci yne te ndikonte tek ai. Kjo ishte e pranueshme per mua, por ajo kerkoi edhe dicka me shume. Donte ta ngrija ne krahe cdo mengjes nga krevati deri tek dhima e ndenjies ashtu sic kishim bere ne ditet e para te marteses sone. Mendova se ajo po cmendej, gjithsesi pranova. Kur ia tregova kete te dashures, filloi te qeshte me te madhe dhe iu duk absurde. Une dhe gruaja ime nuk kishim pasur kontakte fizike per nje kohe te gjate.
> Kur e ngrita ne krahe diten e pare, djali yne erdhi mbrapa nesh dhe bertiti i lumtur -"Babi po ngre mamin ne krahe"
> U ndjeva shume ne faj ne ato momente. Eca me te ne krahe per rreth 10 metra. Ajo me tha me ze te ulet"Mos i trego djalit tone per divorcin" . Serish vura re dhembje ne syte e saj. Diten e dyte ishte e lehte per ne. Ajo u mbeshtet ne gjoksin tim dhe munda te ndjeja parfumin e saj. Kisha kohe qe nuk e shihja me si femer. Vura re se nuk ishte me e re, floket i ishin bere gri dhe rrudhat i ishin shtuar. U ndjeva keq per ate cka i kisha bere. Ne diten e katert kur e ngrita serish ne krahe ndjeva njefare intimiteti te rikthehej. Ne ditet ne vazhdim filloi te rritej edhe me shume. Nje mengjes ajo po kerkonte cte vishte, por ne te gjitha rrobat i rrinin me te medha. Ne ate moment vura re sesa ishte dobesuar, ja pra pse e ngrija aq lehtesisht ne krahe. Ndjeva dhembje ne shpirt, ajo kishte mbledhur kaq shume vuajtje dhe lot ne zemren e saj. Pa vetedije iu afrova dhe i perkedhela floket. Ne ate moment vjen djali dhe thote " Babi eshte koha te ngresh mamin ne krahe". Kjo ishte bere tashme si pjese e jetes se tij. E ngrita serish, ajo me hodhi duart rreth qafes dhe cuditerisht u ndjeva si ne diten e pare te marteses. Diten e fundit te " marreveshjes" kur e ngrita serish ne krahe, nuk doja ta leshoja me.
> ...



Struktura e shkrimit esht e prekshme nga ne t'gjithe....

Shum domethenes....

----------


## ilia spiro

Vetem desha te diskutoj dhe te mesoj me shume per kete çeshtje, se si trajtohet..., pasi sot eshte shume e diskutueshme.
Çfare synova me postimin ishte se, qe te realizohet dashuria e ndersjellte, duhet nje nenshtrim i plote i gruas ndaj burrit, nje bindje ndaj tij pa diskutime e rebelim, guaja duhet ti therrase "Zoti im", keshtu shkruhet ne Bibel. Keto gjera  sot konsiderohen te papranueshme ne ato zona ku mbizoteron protestanizmi, por edhe tek zonat katolike dhe orthodhokse...
e ashtuquajtura "barazi" sekulariste mes burrit e gruas nuk eshte gje tjeter vec nje ndarje mes tyre, nje e drejte per te qene me vete, burim i imoralitetit pa fre ne ditet e sotme..., burim i divorceve qe po shtohen ne progresion gjeometrik, ne explozion dhe pra ne shkaterrim  te  familjes...
dashuria ka vlere e mund te realizohet ne martese vetem kur burri e gruaja konsiderohen "nje mish i vetem" dhe jo si subjekte te ndara me te drejta "te barabarta", sikurse thuhet edhe ne kodin e familjes...

te futesh koken si struci eshte gjeja me lehte,...nuk mundet burri te doje me te vertete gruan tij nese kjo e fundit nuk e konsideron burrin si koken dhe veten si trupin e familjes....
ne postimin tend i je shmangur ceshtjes qe kam ngritur... ben mire qe edhe ti te lexosh pa inat ato qe te kam shkruar, sepse edhe une shkruaj mbi ato qe jane shkruar ne Shkrimin e Shenjte dhe qe jane fjalet e Zotit tone  Jisu Krisht, te thena drejtperdrejt apo me anen e Apostullit Shen Pavli...

----------

